# Driving Miniatures



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

I want to start driving my mini gelding but I have no idea where to get started. I have never driven a horse but I'm sure I can learn quickly. I don't think Copper has ever drawn a cart eighther. I am completely new at this and so I don't know what I need, how to teach him, or anything about driving. I am planing on getting just a nylon harness, do you know of any good websites or ebay stores where I can get this cheap? What is the harness, is it just the girth of does it include more than that? Do I need a special bridle? How do I start him driving, should I do ground driving first? What IS ground driving? Well, I'll stop with the interrogation now . If there is anything else I need to know to get started, please tell me.
thank you,
tcg


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

oh and I only get to see him about once a week in the school year and 2-3 times a week in the summer. Will it be worth it with that scedual?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would get a beginning driving book. It will explain the basics and all the parts of a harness and how it should fit.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I would find a trainer to teach the horse AND you. You have a LOT to learn before you can successfully drive. And I'd never use a nylon harness.


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow! Your jumping and driving!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi triplecrowngirl,
A friend gave me a great "training to drive" book, Breaking & Training the Driving Horse, author is Doris Ganton. ISBN 0-87980-272-3. I like it because it is pretty straight forward and easy to understand. It is written with full size horses in mind, but the techniques are the same.
I have some years experience training my riding horses, and so it came pretty easily to train my miniatures to drive... I don't know what kind of experience you have with horses?
A lot of people think the only way is to get a trainer, but "trainers" had to start some where too. I think the important thing is, are you good with horses, how much experience you have working with them, and do you have the time to put into it? 
My personal experience with my miniatures, is that they are easier to train than full size, and I think that is just due to their really easy going temperments in general. (but I have run across a couple that would NEVER be a good driving horse) So it also depends on the individual mini too.
With some basic equipment, and time, you can probably do this. 
Do you know the basics of ground work? Does your mini lead, stand, back up, whoa, lunge, etc.? If not, you need to make sure your horse knows all the basics before you move on into training it to drive, or you will have an un-safe and probably confused mini on your hands. 
I could babble on about this, but won't. If you want to talk about this some more, I am more then willing to give you any help I can.
Keep in mind, I am an individual who works with her own horses, as well as helping out friends, but I am not a "paid professional trainer". 
Hope this gives you some insight.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Get a trainer for both you and your horse, it makes things a lot easier in the long run and you won't pick up any bad habits. Don't use a nylon harness, get leather. It looks way nicer and probably won't break. Here's a link to Ozark Miniature Horse Tack, they should have something for you: Ozark Mountain MiniTack.com Miniature Horse Tack and Supplies Home Page


----------



## Ilovemyarab (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmm...one to three times a week to work with him? I think with that small amount of time the training might go so slow it will be frustrating. If I don't work with my Mini EVERY DAY, its like we go back three or four days.
But if you're really dedicated to this, I'm sure a good trainer and a patient horse will get you through it.


----------

